# man almost killed by oak limb



## adirondackhick (Jan 6, 2009)

Before I start. I was not the boss and very new. Still not a pro by any means, but looking back, i now know how unsafe we were working. that said.... 
I was working a tree job in a suburban neigborhood in 2005. We had a very good climber who was begining to teach me the trade. The climber was up in the tree, butt tying limbs to be lowered. We always had wrapped or double wrapped the bull rope around another tree to assist in lowering and to be a ways away for safety. I was cutting limbs and trunk from another tree when I looked up. My boss/friend was only 10 ft. from the tree with rope around it, instead of behind another one farther away holding rope. He lost his footing while lowering the 8" white oak limb. The rope completley lost tension. The limb fell, 20 ft. obviously end first, then sprang the butt right back onto... yes onto him. Cracked skull, broken eye socket, broken ribs, punctured lung, tore off part of ear. He was life flighted to the city hospital, and had a miricale almost full recovery over time......... The climber... trained..... wanted him further away. The man hurt? He had been doing tree work in a backwoods small business way for 30 years. Me.. Pro? no. Me, extra safe and learn as much from book and watching and talking as I can, YES. Sadly, my climbing/tutor no longer works because of it (not wanting another accident). And I have now learned all I know from watching, reading, and such on minimal tree work now. But my buddy is ok now, and that's what matters.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 6, 2009)

That is truly a sad story and well told my friend. What is the condition of your friend now? And is that climber back in the trees? How about you are you still pursuing climbing? Sorry to ask so much at once. What town did this happen in. I remember a guy, I'm pretty sure he was killed up there last year or maybe two and I think that was Saranac Lake buy a swinging limb. And again truly sorry for your friend.


----------



## adirondackhick (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for the kind words. My buddy who was hurt is working again, but mostly trimming and stump stuff now. The guy who was climbing is now driving truck. As far as I know he hasn't done climbing since. He was unbelievable to watch. I saw him rig stuff in ways that I would have said you'd be lying if I didn't see it myself. He was awesome to watch. I am pursuing climbing/tree work still, but it is only on weekends and after work because I have a full time other job. I have the climbers companion and fund of gen tree work to learn from now, on top of limited stuff he showed me before the accident. We are in the southern ADKS, bout' 30 min N / NW from lake george area.


----------

